# The Best Dressed Female Designer - Costume Institute Gala



## ColdDayInHell (May 7, 2008)

The 2008 Costume Institute Gala was not short on designer support with the likes of Stella McCartney and Diane Von Furstenberg attending. But out of the key female designers, which do you think is the best dressed?

Source


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 7, 2008)

*To be quite honest, I don't really care about the way any of them look. I just kind of like the color of Stella's dress.*


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

I like Donatella and Diane's dresses but I dont think any of them look all that great to be honest!


----------



## LilDee (May 7, 2008)

Donatella Versace!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 7, 2008)

*Diane. But I actually don't for any of the outfits*


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

Versace for me !


----------



## dancer01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ha..none! But I'd choose Versace.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm really liking any but to choose i'd have to say donatella


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 6, 2008)

I voted for Stella because I like the color but tbh I don't like any of them.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 6, 2008)

i like the 1st 2 for the colors and the draping. Very nice.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 9, 2008)

Donatella's dress looks the best out of all of them. Don't really like any of the others.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 9, 2008)

Donatella's dress is really pretty... I might make it...minus the train


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not really a fan of any of them...though I like Donatellas dress the best.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 11, 2008)

I love Missoni's Dress. You have to think outside the box. You can't always play safe. In fashion you should take risks. There are always people that will hate it or love. But you will OWN it.


----------



## Kamicha (Jun 15, 2008)

Definitely Stella. The angle of the photo is ot flattering, but the colour of the dress is unusual and really emphasizes her own colours. Like the cut also, not too traditional.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Like Dontella Versace's dress best.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it just me, or is there puckering on the seam going down Stella's leg?

I like Stella's color, and Versace's shape.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't really like any of them. I might like Diane's if it was a solid color. I guess my vote goes to Donatella.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 8, 2008)

None of it makes sense..honestly..but i chose stella because hers seems more...like something i would wear


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2008)

i like donatella's versace's dress best


----------



## Aprill (Jul 8, 2008)

Donatella for life!!!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually i would say none their are all quite ugly fitted i dont know the first one

looks like she took her litery and dressed herself the 2nd one looks like she took some drapes from the 70's then the third one looks like she came back of the marriage of xena the 4th one looks like lamp just need some light in it ans the other one looks like she pineds klennex all over the dress i dont know they would have to pay me to wear that.


----------



## aney (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Donatellas dress! lovely!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

Donatella.

Missoni's face looks so pretty. I like her accessories too...if only she didn't choose what, IMO, is a horrible dress.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 30, 2008)

I like Vera's dress! And also because I'm bias, she's one of my favorite designers.

(along with Stella McCartney)


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 2, 2008)

Donatella scares me a little! But she makes some beautiful clothes.


----------



## Mac_Junky (Aug 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Donatella and Diane's dresses but I dont think any of them look all that great to be honest! I agree lol i was thinking the same thing and then i saw ur post hehe


----------

